# Gaggia baby Advice - Inconsistent Pour



## bono141 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys

Although I'm very happy with my setup and can pull some decent shots - recently I have started to pull shots which starts to pour like a ristretto but after 5 to 10 seconds the pour rate increases dramatically and gets messy. Not a mouse tail in sight! Is this just me being a newbie and not grinding/tamping correctly or could it be another factor?

The water flows fine when no porter filter is attached and the machine is cleaned regularly.

Cheers


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

When you remove the portafilter from the group after the shot, what does the top of the coffee puck look like in the basket? Is it smooth, flat and level, possibly with an image of the shower screen imprinted in it or are there holes going down into the puck?

It sounds like you might be experiencing channeling, the water is finding a lower resistance path through the puck midway through the shot.


----------



## bono141 (Mar 1, 2011)

I never thought to look at that. Will try another shot in the morning and check too much caffine already today! Probably channelling like you said though!


----------

